# Schutzleiterprüfung an einem Trommelmotor



## Gaida (20 Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe die Aufgabe einen Motor (Teil einer Maschine) nach BGV A3 zu prüfen. Es Handelt sich hierbei um einen Trommelmotor bei dem die Lagerschalen aus Kunststoff sind, die Lauffläche (Da wo das Band drauf läuft)ist aus Metall. Die Anschlussleitung ist mit Schutzleiter, auf dem Typenschild ist keine Angabe über die Schutzklasse, der eigentliche Motor ist durch eine Luftstrecke gegen die äußere Trommel isoliert. Also quasi wie ein "Bügeleisen" nach SK1 in einem Metallgehäuse "schwebend".

Wie soll man hier einen Schutzleiterwiderstand messen ?

Vielleicht hat ja einer eine Idee, übrigens das Gerät hat ein CE Zeichen und auf erste Nachfrage beim Importeur soll es eingerät der SK1 sein.

Danke für eure Tipps


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 Februar 2009)

Also alle Trommelmotoren die ich bis jetzt zerlegt habe waren mit Öl gefüllt.

Der Schutzleiter ist dabei ganz einfach innendrin am Motorgehäuse angeschlossen.
Wenn du den Schutzleiterwiderstand messen willst musst du das gegen die feststehende Welle tun. Und gleich auch noch prüfen ob der Schutzleiter mit dieser einen entsprechend geringen Durchgangswiderstand hat.


----------



## Gaida (20 Februar 2009)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Also alle Trommelmotoren die ich bis jetzt zerlegt habe waren mit Öl gefüllt.
> 
> Der Schutzleiter ist dabei ganz einfach innendrin am Motorgehäuse angeschlossen.
> Wenn du den Schutzleiterwiderstand messen willst musst du das gegen die feststehende Welle tun. Und gleich auch noch prüfen ob der Schutzleiter mit dieser einen entsprechend geringen Durchgangswiderstand hat.


 
Nee, so ist das nicht die "anderen" Trommelmotore kenne ich auch, dieser ist nicht Ölgefüllt, und ist wirklich so aufgebaut wie beschrieben, ich hab mal einen aufgeschnitten.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 Februar 2009)

Gaida schrieb:


> Nee, so ist das nicht die "anderen" Trommelmotore kenne ich auch, dieser ist nicht Ölgefüllt, und ist wirklich so aufgebaut wie beschrieben, ich hab mal einen aufgeschnitten.



Dann "piep" doch einfach mal den Schutzleiter durch, dann weißt du doch wo der in der "Rolle" aufgelegt wurde.
Wenn du gegen beide Seiten misst machst du auf jeden Fall nichts falsch würde ich meinen.


----------



## Gaida (20 Februar 2009)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Dann "piep" doch einfach mal den Schutzleiter durch, dann weißt du doch wo der in der "Rolle" aufgelegt wurde.
> Wenn du gegen beide Seiten misst machst du auf jeden Fall nichts falsch würde ich meinen.


 
Dazu müsste ich den Motor zerlegen oder mindestens ein Loch in die Trommel bohren da ja nur der innen liegende Motor angeschlossen ist, nicht aber die Trommel und wie schon gesagt sind die Lagerschalen bzw. auch die kompletten Lagerzapfen aus Kunststoff.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (21 Februar 2009)

Wenn der Importeur sagt dass es ein Schutzklasse I Gerät ist müsste es ja einen Erde-Anschluss haben. Hast du schonmal mit einem Durchgangsprüfer geprüft ob dieser nach irgendwohin zum Gehäuse Durchgang hat?

Wenn nicht, dann müsste man eigentlich ein SK2 Gerät annehmen, weil man durch eine Messung von außen sich nicht sicher sein kann dass der Schutzleiter intern richtig angeschlossen ist.


----------



## Gaida (21 Februar 2009)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenn der Importeur sagt dass es ein Schutzklasse I Gerät ist müsste es ja einen Erde-Anschluss haben. Hast du schonmal mit einem Durchgangsprüfer geprüft ob dieser nach irgendwohin zum Gehäuse Durchgang hat?
> 
> Wenn nicht, dann müsste man eigentlich ein SK2 Gerät annehmen, weil man durch eine Messung von außen sich nicht sicher sein kann dass der Schutzleiter intern richtig angeschlossen ist.


 
Wie gesagt, der äußere Mantel (Trommel) ist durch eine Luftspalt von ca. 5mm gegen den zentrisch liegenden Motor isoliert.
Ein Schutzisoliertes Gerät müsste eine zusätzliche Isolierung zur Basisisolierung besitzen, ich meine der Luftspalt zählt hier nicht als Zusatzisolierung.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Gaida (26 Februar 2009)

*Skizze zu veranschaulichung*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe nochmal eine Skizze zur veranschaulichung meines Problems beigefügt, vielliecht hat ja jemand eine Idee, .......


----------

